# Mineralize Foundation SPF 15



## MAChostage (Feb 21, 2010)

I'm really falling off keeping up with MAC these days, has anyone heard about this new product?  Better yet, I'm dying to know how it feels/looks on!  Puts me in the mind of Studio Tech, which I do like.


----------



## AdrianUT (Feb 21, 2010)

The texture is lighter than studio tech and its pretty easy to blend. I'm wondering about it's lasting power or if it causes break outs and how would it work on combo skin?


----------



## Skin*Deep (Feb 22, 2010)

Ive tried it and didnt love it. it blends nicely, but has no lasting or staying power =( I have combo skin, people with dry skin would probably have more luck. the worst part was that as the foundation faded so did my blush and bronzer - completely washed out at the end of the day!


----------



## Regality101 (Feb 22, 2010)

This is my third day wearing it and I am in love.  I had to go up a shade.  I normally wear NC50 but I got NC45.  This stuff matches me perfectly.  I did experience irritation on my forehead but I don't have any obvious bumps or breakouts yet.  It is true, the staying power is not that impressive.  I am normal to dry but I can get a lil oily on t-zone and the foundation disappeared from my nose by the end of the day. I still love it though...I don't need a lot of coverage anyway.  I apply the product with the 187 brush.


----------



## Ashleybubbles83 (Feb 22, 2010)

i think i will end up getting it because i'm just team mineralize about everything! i know a lot of folks talking about medium coverage...but then i'll just use it on a low key makeup day! lol


----------



## MzzRach (Feb 22, 2010)

There are quite a few reviews and comments on this new foundation in the collection discussion thread: http://www.specktra.net/forum/f250/m...ussion-150538/


----------



## Ario2323 (Feb 22, 2010)

I love the foundation. Its light, smooth and creamy. It wore just like studio tech on my skin. I can tell that staying power might be an issue, especially in the summer months because the makeup artist kept stressing how important it is to set this with a powder and she also said the staying power isnt comparable to the other foundations. IMO I think this is a great product for people experiencing dry skin all year but for hot, humid climates and super oily skin, its a no go.


----------



## Fancydymedout1 (Feb 23, 2010)

SO i purchased the foundation on 2/18 and havent gotten a chance to try it yet. After reading the reviews and i am excited to slap it on and see how it works for me. I am usually NC50 (studio tech, fix and moistureblend) but the MUA matched me to NC40 for this particular foundation, so im def feeling ify but we shall see. Also i am so sad to hear Moistureblend was discontinued. As soon as i get off in a half- hr I am going to run downstairs to MAC to get another one bc i love it.


----------



## La Dolce Diva (Feb 23, 2010)

I think this is the answer to Tech that I have been looking for.  As beautiful as Tech is, I just can not get it to not look a cakey mess on me, even if I do sheer it out.  I am on the sheer coverage bandwagon (I use Studio Moisture Tint or a dab of Mineralize Satin).  I also love that the new Mineralize is not as "shimmery"  (ok "light reflecting particles in MAC talk lol), but still has that natural finish.


----------



## urbanD0LL (Feb 25, 2010)

i love it ! its so soft , blends easily , not heavy . it's kind of matte though .  the mua matched me to nw43 , i'm mad she was all up in my face and didn't let me see the other colors  but i think this might be good .


----------



## Ashleybubbles83 (Feb 26, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *urbanD0LL* 

 
_i love it ! its so soft , blends easily , not heavy . it's kind of matte though . the mua matched me to nw43 , i'm mad she was all up in my face and didn't let me see the other colors but i think this might be good ._

 

the MA matched me to NW 47, and i'm usually NW 50... and it matched up perfectly. i like it though...will definitely be picking it up on payday friday!!!


----------



## lovely333 (Feb 26, 2010)

I went to try this foundation on yesterday and it was like the MA didn't want me to look at it. I think i will have to go to another counter. I did end up getting the studio stick and I must say I like it.


----------



## urbanD0LL (Feb 26, 2010)

LOL whats up with the mua's and this new foundation? even today i went back but to another one and they were busy so i had time to do a few swatches and play with it but as soon as the guy was available , he sure put a stop to all that swatching. i got nc50 and i feel way better with it .


----------



## FierceMrsButler (Feb 28, 2010)

I don't know about other MAC muas, but we haven't had any problems or complaints about swatching this product on people... It is very smooth and lighter than Tech, but if you are oily (like me) forget about it. With it being Mineralize, the vitamins and minerals are going to be doing their work on your skin which will produce oil, same with any of the other Mineralized products. I solely wear Mineralize Natural powder and call it a day and I am always blotting to ease the shine, but I love how it looks on me. So if you can bare with a little extra dewiness, this could be a great foundation for you.

I have found that the NW's have alot more red in them than normal. Most of my clients that were a NW, I switched them over to NC's because it still has enough red in it.

Have fun ladies. What do you think about the pricing... bout $2 more than Tech, Stick, and Moistureblend...


----------



## K_ashanti (Mar 9, 2010)

i just pick up this foudation n even though i get a little oily on my nose it looks sooo natural! i also got this in a NC 50 per the MUA suggest that i'm really NC not NW (i've been wearing NW 45 for years, it was always a little red but i worked with it) i never had a foudation blend in and melt with my skin soooo well. I don't mind the price as i was about to switch over to MUFE or NARS, i wear foundation most days so if i have to pay a little extra fine , though i never used a compact foudation i wondering how long this would last, my SFF lasts me about 3 or 4 months sometime 5 or 6 if i use other foudations, any way i'm def. gettin rematched in SFF to see if an NC color would work betta i don't know if i could wear this foudation in the summer


----------



## lovely333 (Mar 9, 2010)

I bought this and love it but I got the wrong color I need a nc 45 but I bought nc 50. It's so smooth and natural looking it just melts into the skin.


----------



## seymone25 (Mar 11, 2010)

All I can say is this foundation is love...


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (Mar 11, 2010)

I tried it in the store, and the jury is still out.  Funny thing though, when I asked one of the MUA's if I would be NW45 or NC50 in this formula (I'm NW45 in Studio Fix & Satinfinish, but NC50 in Studio Tech) because it runs dark and red, she immediately said "On the 45!"  So I did just a tiny bit of the 45 on my cheek and it looked like Raizin blush, which was cute on my cheek, but would not have been on my forehead.  I put the 50 on everywhere else and the other MUA said it was spot on.  Sigh...


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (Mar 11, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *da_hood_model* 

 
_i just pick up this foudation n even though i get a little oily on my nose it looks sooo natural! i also got this in a NC 50 per the MUA suggest that i'm really NC not NW (i've been wearing NW 45 for years, it was always a little red but i worked with it) i never had a foudation blend in and melt with my skin soooo well. I don't mind the price as i was about to switch over to MUFE or NARS, i wear foundation most days so if i have to pay a little extra fine , though i never used a compact foudation i wondering how long this would last, my SFF lasts me about 3 or 4 months sometime 5 or 6 if i use other foudations, any way i'm def. gettin rematched in SFF to see if an NC color would work betta *i don't know if i could wear this foudation in the summer*_

 
Funny that you said that.  One of the MUA's said I could just do NW45 in the summer, and I wanted to say "Wear this in the summer!  This is Atlanta!"  I'm already combo and I will not have that slippidy sliding all off my face.  I think I'll wait until the Fall to pick this one up.


----------



## Soul Unique (Mar 11, 2010)

I bought this product 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 last Saturday, having tried it on in store. It looked very natural, and slightly dewy which I love. But to be honest i've yet to really put it to the test and wear; so as for staying power the jury is still out 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.

However i'll give it a 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 for how light it feels in comparison to Studio Tech which I have never been a fan of!!


----------

